# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Read this if you play music while sleeping.

## mylucidworld

I was just reading on the internet that listening to music while falling to sleep has an effect on your dreams. Various people have confirmed this and said it creates some interesting and enjoyable dreams. One said that basically you choose what sort of dream you have depending on what music you listen to while sleeping. Tonight i have created a playlist on my ipod, songsthat i think would effect my dreams in a good way. I'm sure alot of you already listen to music going to sleep so whats your experiences with it?

Interested in trying it.

This is also meant to induce lucid dreams somehow aswell. My plan is that the music will make my dreams so strange that i will become lucid.

----------


## Zakar

Music induced lucid dreams...hmm I remember trying that.

I have tried this technique at least 300 times, but it never helped with lucid dreams,because I can't sleep with anything stuck in my ears all night, but that's just me.

What this method mostly did for me was make me perfectly memorize the songs.  I STILL can't get them out of my head after 3 years.  I even memorized the track lists.

----------


## Michael

> What this method mostly did for me was make me perfectly memorize the songs.  I STILL can't get them out of my head after 3 years.  I even memorized the track lists.



 ::rolllaugh::  That's what happens to me, but not for 3 years!!!

I do sleep with the TV on though. A boring channel like golf or the news, so I don't get startled. I also set the sleep timer... I can't sleep in silence.

----------


## Abra

I can't sleep with music. Ambient noise, perhaps, but not actual music. Music is too interesting to fall asleep to! Even with ambient noise, I have to take the headphones off after an hour or so, otherwise my ears are super uncomfortable and red when I wake up.

----------


## WalkingOnTheMoon

Yea, im like you Michael... i have the tv on with the timer, or at very least the radio on a talkback station. if its silent it takes me longer to go to sleep... 

an i never use headphones. i just have it on enough so u can hear it well but its not too loud...

----------


## MrGrEmLiN

I used to listen to music while going to sleep some time ago. I do think I had more vivid dreams and they were pretty nice. I'd listen to relaxation music so the real reason could also have been my deep level of relaxation...

----------


## Phydeaux_3

> I can't sleep with music. Ambient noise, perhaps, but not actual music. Music is too interesting to fall asleep to!



I have this exact problem, I can sleep with binaural beats on, no problem, but as soon as I try to sleep with music I can't fall asleep for the life of me. It's like it keeps my brain "busy" or something and I just can't tune out (pun intended?). I'm going to try Mike Oldfield's Ommadawn tonight, just to see if I can make that work, possibly instrumental stuff without any lyrics will be better. Also, going to try some Buckethead stuff too, again sans-lyrics. Maybe Electric Tears, that one has special meaning for me, I made a "First Two Years" photo dvd with about 1600 pics of our daughter using that as the background music. Who knows, might stir up some vivid imagery.

----------


## Adam

I thought about putting some music on last night to fall asleep to, I find it so relaxing no matter what it is. Last night I had the computer on but the fan was pissing me about and kept me up, then my Sky+ box started making noises. This was about 4am and was getting so annoyed that I was too awake to sleep.

I thought about putting on music, but couldn't be bothered. When I was younger I would always listen to music when sleeping  :smiley:

----------


## KuRoSaKi

Yeah I also noticed that certain songs I listen to have a different effect on my dreams.

This "Yellow Mix" gives me Zombie dreams.
This "Green Mix" gives me Action dreams.

Etc. those names are what the mix's are called ridiculous results cuz I have a lot and they never fail me.

----------


## mylucidworld

I read on this website that it is best to put on your hi fi, ipod, or whatever you have and go to sleep by the side of your bed or near you (not headphones) for some reason. It works best if you have an ipod because you won't get woken up by the cd or tape rewinding.

Tryed it last night but i couldn't get to sleep with it on but i will try again tonight. I think i will have a greater chance of falling asleep if i put my ipod on when i wake in the middle of the night because i find it alot easier to fall asleep once i have been asleep for a few hours.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

> I'm going to try Mike Oldfield's Ommadawn tonight, just to see if I can make that work, possibly instrumental stuff without any lyrics will be better.



Well, I tried Ommadawn last night, I was able to sleep but nothing in terms of dream results. I am going to try Electric Tears tonight, see if I can sleep to that one. I'll loop the whole album instead of just 1 track. I suspect that it may jog some imagery of the kids if nothing else.

----------


## mylucidworld

Here's more info on this. Read number 3. http://howtoluciddream.wordpress.com/

----------


## bro

Interesting. I really do find that music influences my dream content. I can't make a general rule, but I remember many times hearing a song in a dream only to wake and see it playing beside my bed...maybe there's potential. I find that relaxing, slow music that picks up towards the end is best..., but I go for more rythym than less...my mind seems to get excited by it as I sleep and may very well produce some interesting dreams...but then again, maybe not...

----------


## Super Duck

i'll try this tonight

----------


## mylucidworld

What i wonder is if u are listening to music while you are sleeping can you hear the music in the dream? If so you can train yourself to become lucid when you hear music in your dream, like how you train yourself to spot flashing lights with the Novadreamer.

----------


## dreamscaper22

i went to sleep listening to a Korn song on repeat....I woke up the next day and the song sounded somehow different

----------


## mylucidworld

> i went to sleep listening to a Korn song on repeat....I woke up the next day and the song sounded somehow different



You probably heard the song so much that night it started messing with your mind.

----------


## Super Duck

If I hear speech in a dream it incorporates itself into the dream, coming from a DC's mouth. This morning my alarm went off and I had an FA about my alarm going off. Then when I pressed it off in my dream it carried on and I awoke to hear it going off still. Often, my dreams end with the sudden apearance of my Dad saying "Get up!" since he wakes me up in the mornings if I sleep in. He usually appears in my dream and says something like "Good morning!", then I awake. This begs the question, can't you use a voice sample of yourself saying "I'm Lucid Dreaming!"? ... although, at leat, in my case, it would just wake me up instead of induce an LD.

----------


## Jeff777

> I was just reading on the internet that listening to music while falling to sleep has an effect on your dreams. Various people have confirmed this and said it creates some interesting and enjoyable dreams. One said that basically you choose what sort of dream you have depending on what music you listen to while sleeping. Tonight i have created a playlist on my ipod, songsthat i think would effect my dreams in a good way. I'm sure alot of you already listen to music going to sleep so whats your experiences with it?
> 
> Interested in trying it.
> 
> This is also meant to induce lucid dreams somehow aswell. My plan is that the music will make my dreams so strange that i will become lucid.



Perhaps this works in the same way brainwave entrainment sound waves do...at any rate, on numerous occasions I can recall listening to music while sleeping and hearing the song in my dream only to wakeup and hear it still on the radio.  Didn't do much for an LD but it was still pretty cool.

----------


## mylucidworld

> If I hear speech in a dream it incorporates itself into the dream, coming from a DC's mouth. This morning my alarm went off and I had an FA about my alarm going off. Then when I pressed it off in my dream it carried on and I awoke to hear it going off still. Often, my dreams end with the sudden apearance of my Dad saying "Get up!" since he wakes me up in the mornings if I sleep in. He usually appears in my dream and says something like "Good morning!", then I awake. This begs the question, can't you use a voice sample of yourself saying "I'm Lucid Dreaming!"? ... although, at leat, in my case, it would just wake me up instead of induce an LD.



If you are dreaming and there is a noise in real life then it will incorparate into your dream. This can happen in numerous ways like for example if your alarm is going off in your dream you might hear a doorbell or your phone ringing. To answer your question yes you could do that and could be very effective but what would you tape it on? I have a dictator voice recorder but that would take ages.





> Perhaps this works in the same way brainwave entrainment sound waves do...at any rate, on numerous occasions I can recall listening to music while sleeping and hearing the song in my dream only to wakeup and hear it still on the radio. Didn't do much for an LD but it was still pretty cool.



Well if the song does play in the dream then this could be a great trigger for lucidity. Just train yourself to become lucid when you hear music in your dream.

----------


## mylucidworld

I am going to sleep with music on tonight even if it takes me for ever to get to sleep and i want to use headphones. The problem is they won't stay in my ears, they keep falling out.

Anyone else have or had this problem?

----------


## Grod

That sounds awesome! Years ago, I made a playlist on my iPod (I know, I'm an iTool) that somehow reminded me of dreams. I am interested if I play this when I go to sleep if it will help my lucid dream percent.

----------


## mylucidworld

> That sounds awesome! Years ago, I made a playlist on my iPod (I know, I'm an iTool) that somehow reminded me of dreams. I am interested if I play this when I go to sleep if it will help my lucid dream percent.



Well i have made two playlists  :tongue2:  and i am going to try one in about half an hour (really hope i can get to sleep with it on) and i will post my awesome results here in the morning hopefully.

----------


## Luisu

I might try this one day again  :smiley: 
I tried lot of time ago but I only woke up with the sensation that I haven't sleep at all  :Sad:  That took a lot of motivation to keep using this technique...

----------


## rastasteez

haha woah i love listening to music while i sleep, i can't sleep without it. i can sleep with it no matter how loud it is, it can be blasting and i can still sleep. yeah i also hear the music playing in my dreams and ill be "oh man thats sublime right now!" its pretty sweet

----------


## KuRoSaKi

Yeah but if you have an eletronic device next to you it interrupts the flow of chi. O.o

----------


## bach1376

I went to sleep with Bach playing in my ears and had a dream of some guy seated at a harpsichord, along with someone else playing a violin.  It was kinda cool, although I wish I had turned it into an ld though

----------


## mylucidworld

> Yeah but if you have an eletronic device next to you it interrupts the flow of chi. O.o



What?





> I went to sleep with Bach playing in my ears and had a dream of some guy seated at a harpsichord, along with someone else playing a violin. It was kinda cool, although I wish I had turned it into an ld though



Cool.

----------


## mylucidworld

I tried it last night and it went rather well, it only took me about 4 hours to get to sleep! Then i woke up about an hour later which never happens, so i turned off the music and thought i will try it again in a few hours when i will find it easier to get to sleep. I had a few hours sleep put the music back on but as i did that my mother came home and was making alot of noise downstairs and it was light outside (i was wondering why because i thought it was about 6.30am) and i was shocked to find out it was 11.00am. 

That was not the greatest night sleep i have had, but i will try again tonight. This time i will only put it on when i wake up after a few hours sleep so i will be able to get to sleep easier. I hope.

----------


## KuRoSaKi

> Yeah but if you have an eletronic device next to you it interrupts the flow of chi. O.o



My bad I ment Feng Shui.

----------


## mylucidworld

> My bad I ment Feng Shui.



Doesn't Feng Shui mean wind water?

----------


## KuRoSaKi

> Doesn't Feng Shui mean wind water?



In ancient times as well as today, *Feng shui,* Literally means 'Air and Water' and is pronounced in English as [fʊŋ'ʃweɪ] ("fung shway"), was known as "Kan-Yu" which means 'The Law of Heaven and Earth.

----------


## dreamscaper22

What my dad always used to tell me was that if I listen to music, because  I always used to listen to music when i went to sleep, I wouldnt be able to sleep deep enough which now i understand.  I wonder if i had a lot of lucids and just didnt know it..maybe i should start listening to music again when i go to sleep

----------


## mylucidworld

I noticed that it is easier to fall asleep consciously while listening to music (for me anyway based on last night). I was trying to go to sleep just focusing on the music thinking to myself that i am not gonna know when i am close to sleep (i know i am close when hypnagogic imagery starts and with music on it won't occur. Anyway all of a sudden after focusing on the music for a while the blackness behind my eyelids started zooming in and i could feel myself entering sleep but i backed out because i wouldn't have become lucid because i hadn't slep yet. I will see if this happens again tonight, this time i will only listen to music on returning to sleep.

Something that was quite annoying was that one of the songs on my playlist has been stuck in my head all day.

----------


## azureone

Maybe this is random but I think everyone who does this should get these:

http://www.sleepphones.com/

I'm ordering them soon.....they look like a total godsend.....

I agree about he music+ HI thing, ambient music totally helps me falls alseep consicously.

----------


## phoenelai

I always listen to ambient/drones/space at bed time. 

But when it comes to triggering lucids about 75&#37; of my lucids post in my dream journal have been triggered from some sort of entrainment files (binural beats) & auto suggestion. The files have a voice saying "you are dreaming" and that comes directly in the dream in most cases. Also the theta tones really keep you on the edge of sleep.

 ::banana::

----------


## bach1376

> Maybe this is random but I think everyone who does this should get these:
> 
> http://www.sleepphones.com/
> 
> I'm ordering them soon.....they look like a total godsend.....
> 
> I agree about he music+ HI thing, ambient music totally helps me falls alseep consicously.



Man, I was looking for somethign like this.  I could never get to sleep with my Iphone earbuds because they just kept bugging me.  Neat innovation!

----------


## phoenelai

Yeah I planned on getting these too. I'm not crazy about earbuds myself!
Thank goodness someone took the time to come up with something comfy!
 ::banana::

----------


## KuRoSaKi

I need some of those it looks way comfortable it's hard to sleep when I got my huge headphones on, but the sound output is nice.

----------


## phoenelai

> I need some of those it looks way comfortable it's hard to sleep when I got my huge headphones on, but the sound output is nice.



Yeah I cant imagine the sound quality is that great but the music wouldnt have to be terribly loud which make sense. Although imagine how sweet these would sound with something like bose technology!   :Eek:

----------


## Dreammy

there is another way that might work: 

1.listen to music for about 10 minutes until the song is stuck in your head.
2.Next turn off the music and go to bed.
3. play the music that is stuck in your head over and over again and try to imagine the tune in your head.

----------


## DreamChaser

Me too.
I have tried playing music through the first night and found the earpieces hurt and the music keeps me awake. Only my opinion.
I found the next night if I listen to a low key music and then a relaxation track to relax my mucles, 
followed by a track with whitenoise saying "is this real", "am I dreaming" "tonight I will remember my dreams" and "I will lucid dream tonight" 
All tracks once. Then I slowly reach over and turn it all off.
The last thing I listen to is the reassurance of the above last track for dreaming.
2 LD's out of 3 Nights. Not listening all night as a distraction.
I think for someone like me, I need the subconscious focus to LD, not distracting music.
Just my opinion.

----------


## mylucidworld

I am going to try something over the next few nights, i am going to listen to different songs  while sleeping and see how they effect my dreams. I am trying to find songs that trigger certain memories and see if the dreams match them in any way, also like if i listen to a holiday song i want to see if i dream i am on holiday, or a christmas song i dream about christmas etc.

The problem is i haven't got much good cd's, all my good songs are on my youtube playlist and i don't know how to burn them to my ipod.

----------


## ~Erin~

I've heard that also. Though, from my personal experience when I've listened to music as I went to sleep it never once affected my dreams. I went to bed listening to music and I awoke with music continuing to play in my ear. Music has popped up in my dreams of a song I was listening to later in the night before I went to sleep but not as I was going to sleep.

----------


## mylucidworld

> I've heard that also. Though, from my personal experience when I've listened to music as I went to sleep it never once affected my dreams. I went to bed listening to music and I awoke with music continuing to play in my ear. Music has popped up in my dreams of a song I was listening to later in the night before I went to sleep but not as I was going to sleep.



I have heard from others experiences that it can effect your dreams. Like the song incorporating into your dream or if you are listening to Orson for example they incorporate into your dream, or the words of the song can change things like if beach is the song you might find yourself magically on a beach for example. Perhaps it effects people differently, i read on a site that a song that triggers strong memories is likely to have the most effect on your dreams.

I am interested to see how this goes anyway.

----------


## Scarred_for_life

i used to listen to music with cheap ($3 AU) headphones while I slept and i would usually dream that I went to a concert but I have found music great for helping me sleep lighter hence makingdreams easier to remember.

----------


## mylucidworld

> i used to listen to music with cheap ($3 AU) headphones while I slept and i would usually dream that I went to a concert but I have found music great for helping me sleep lighter hence makingdreams easier to remember.



That kinds makes sense, listening to music = dream of concert, that could be a dream sign for you. Yeh it makes you sleep lighter which also increases your chances of lucidity.

----------


## Jonathan

So I got this Accessory for my ipod, it records to it. So do you think If I record myself saying " You are dreaming"/ "RC now" on repeat I would Lucid, Im trying it (ir)regardless. I'll post my results.

----------


## mylucidworld

> So I got this Accessory for my ipod, it records to it. So do you think If I record myself saying " You are dreaming"/ "RC now" on repeat I would Lucid, Im trying it (ir)regardless. I'll post my results.



I have got an audio on my computer that i want to burn to my ipod but i can't, i think it would work for me. It depends on the individual, see if it works for you.

----------


## Scarred_for_life

> I have got an audio on my computer that i want to burn to my ipod but i can't, i think it would work for me. It depends on the individual, see if it works for you.



why cant you get it on your ipod?

----------


## Jonathan

> I have got an audio on my computer that i want to burn to my ipod but i can't, i think it would work for me. It depends on the individual, see if it works for you.



If you guys want I could record whatever you want and post it on the internet, I make files through my ipod so its for sure ipod syncable, just someone needs to show me how to use such sites.

So my results: I had my ipod on repeat laying on the window sill with the headphones dangling over my head at full volume. Bad idea, couldnt sleep, lowered volume, didnt hear it. So I am going to take a break tonight (no music)
and tomorrow night I will put my ipod on ALARM, so the track starts up during REM. Now, does anyone know how long after sleep REM starts? 90 minutes?

Thanks Y'all

----------


## Jonathan

Also, If you have a Mac, I can help you out, or anyone out with a mac. Let me know. (legal way to get http://www.potionfactory.com/voicecandy/ free.

LEGALLY.

----------


## stavrakas

hahahah... Think of sleeping listening to death metal!!  ::D:  Maybe you will have satanic dreams! Maybe you can joinHELL COMMUNITY!  ::lol::

----------


## Scarred_for_life

I wonder if you could fall asleep with an audio book on and then dream the story, that would be so cool

----------


## Jonathan

> I will put my ipod on ALARM, so the track starts up during REM. Now, does anyone know how long after sleep REM starts? 90 minutes?



So I did the above, at a softer volume, and it woke me up. So no Lucid.

----------


## Mokker

Idk howold this post is but just wanna add something... I listen to music all the time while sleeping.. I listen to rap and rock so I DO have mixed dreams sometimes.. When the rap is on I have dreams about usually whatever is in the song. Usually not good haha.. When rock is on I have very energetic happier dreams.. Except one time I had evanescence on and it was a really akward kinda scary song to wake ip to.. I woke up in the middle of the night wen it was on and I seriously almost pooped myself haha but umm yea I'm only 16 if that really has a big affect on why they affect my dreams or why I'm able to have headphones in at night..

----------


## yumester

i sometimes listen to the radio at night(the local alt rock station) and i have had a few dreams that were influenced by it or that i heard the music in the dream. I have a hard time going to sleep in silence because my mind starts going all whacky and weird and i cant sleep

----------


## Snivellus

I had to stop listening to Silent Hill music because I kept getting nightmares, lol.

----------


## JackALope2323

I once had a sing-a-long to the music that was playing in the background, in my dream.

It was like High School Musical, but set to Muse's Undisclosed Desires.  ::D:

----------


## Jamie7777

> I am going to sleep with music on tonight even if it takes me for ever to get to sleep and i want to use headphones. The problem is they won't stay in my ears, they keep falling out.
> 
> Anyone else have or had this problem?



Dude, get Sleep Headphones - the best new sleep aid | SleepPhones.

I'm trying to train myself to get lucid with music, but if the music is loud enough to hear in the dream, then I can't sleep because it's too loud.

----------


## Elladora

I've fallen asleep with my ipod on quite a few times, for me I've found that the song thats playing really affects the plot of my dream.





> Dude, get Sleep Headphones - the best new sleep aid | SleepPhones.



I need these!

----------


## Muppet10000

At some point, when I get some free time, I'm gonna write a 10-12 hour song that will have a few words in there about the time; maybe every hour it will say "4 o'clock" or whatever. Of course that depends on when I start the song. I'll probably just have it be a simple loop. Any suggestions for other things to put in it? If and when I ever get this done, I'll post a link here.

----------


## Polarlicht

I had met this kid who once fell asleep with his music on, and in the dream he wanted to turn up the volume, and he actually did, then he woke up :XD:

----------


## Soldier

I need noise to get to sleep too but its normally constant noise like an air cleaner or heater, I've had real good luck listening to idoser or chill techno music to get to sleep, it doesnt effect lucidness much but being able to get to sleep in under 15 minutes each time is really useful, it doesnt fail in 10 minutes I'm out lol

----------


## moongrass

I always listen to boards of Canada and I think it really helps me LD

----------

